# Nostalgic Pics



## Matt73 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone wants to share pics from back in the day. I have so many great memories of my start into the world in horses....But not too many pics. The two awesome pics I have of me with my jumper in a mini Grand Prix are lost forever (long story)...

But I found this. I was in Pony Club, still. 13 or 14. This is Cosmo. I was trying out for the Pony Club Jumper Championships at the Canadian National Exhibition. It was HOT! that day. He was an awesome guy. I, also, evented with him and got my D1 Pony Club.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll have to dig around and see what I can find! What a great picture of you on your horse, though. Love it. Lucky you!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

I love your picture, Matt!!!





I didn't get my horse until 1994... I hadn't even started to celebrate my annual 29th at that time





Here are two really poor quality and embarrassing pictures of my with Sky in 1999 or so:











And one I can date for sure but not with a horse, a picture of my Dad and I in 1994 just before we left for me to go take my Securities exam (passed it)... I was so nervous and worried I was going to disappoint my dad. Look what a fashion plate I was (cringe):


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not to date myself, but I had to scan this one in, it was taken before the personal computer days, and before digital cameras. Hope the quality is OK.

Hubby and I riding in The Western Days Parade, for the first President Bush.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 10, 2011)

About 10 years ago when I was 7 or 8. With my first pony...my moms horse was just to big for me to ride and her dream was to have me go on trail rides with her so we bought "Guppy" when he was a green broke 3yr! I had so many falls on this pony, but I still loved him and still do! I still have him even though I out grew him 



 I'm sure he will stay with me forever


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pics guys! Love them


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2011)

Since I was raised in town and was not a "country girl", I never had much experience with horses at all. I went to a friends a couple of times while in grade school and rode one of their horses, and occassionally got to get on a horse at an uncle's place when we would go to Saskatchewan (where both my parents were originally from) to go for holidays each summer. The first photo is one from that "era". It was taken when I was 4 years old at my Uncle's farm in Saskatchewan.






This is me on "Venus" back in 1992. I was 30 years old at that time, and Venus was the very first horse that I ever owned. She was a 17 year old 7/8 Arab and had a mind of her own, but I loved her!! I boarded her out the first winter as we never had any fencing at that time. The next Spring, Chris was busy "building" my horse farm so I could get her home. She was the one that actually really started my love of horses. A late comer to the equine world, but I have sure been loving it since!


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Wonderful topic !

So many memories sorry can not just choose one or two.

Our family back 26 years ago, our first horse Reble

We used to take Santa into the Mall in Kitchener, not bad money back than.

$200.00 for 15 minutes of pleasure.

My children are now 26 to 38 years old now.

Thanks for letting me share..

My husband trained him to buggy, sledding, and we showed him with our kids.


----------



## anoki (Mar 10, 2011)

One of my first photos 'riding'!!! LOL






You can see the head of my 'first horse' in the background.....had that donkey until she was 22 years old and we bought her as a weanling!

I still have my first 'real' horse, a mini that I got over 20 years ago....she will be 28 this year...this was taken probably about 10 years ago after a bath






I don't seem to have any photos of my first big horse online....

~kathryn


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2011)

What a wonderful topic!



I love seeing all the "old" pics.

I don't have any personally from beyond a few years ago (long story) but I love seeing everyone else's as they are all so obviously filled with great memories.


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have any nostalgic pics, but here's a pic of my first horse (I lost him last June, he was 27). [Most of my pics are in albums, not on the computer.]






"Ravenwood Cheddar", registered half-Arab gelding.


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, hope you's do not mind finally found one of me about 25 years ago.

On my horse Reble 15.3 hands and

me only 5 foot and a hat





I am usually taking the pictures so not many of me.

These where the days, I used to do barrels and pole pending etc. Would not think of it now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have a photo of my first horse, but here is his mother, Trixie. She had personality+. The first shows my brothers, sister and me on her. The second shows her pulling the buggy with us aboard. The photos are about 1958. Her favorite ploy was to gallop under a low-handing tree branch and scrape you off. Then she would come back and lower her head so you could shimmy up her neck onto her back. My sister still has the buggy.


----------



## dali1111 (Mar 12, 2011)

This picture isn't of me but it's my great grandfather. I never met him but I think we would have gotten along very well. Every Christmas he would dress up as Santa and deck the horse out as a reindeer and drive up and down the streets in his town.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a great thread, love seeing the older pictures. I too will have to scan some in the next couple days when I get time.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

After a lifetime of wanting my own horse I finally got one when I was 21. An 11 year old Thorobred mare named Lucky Streaker. She was a handful and taught me everything I know. She is still with me, going strong at 27 years old.

 

This was at our first fun show. 






Warming up at a 4-H show.






At the barn where I first boarded her.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 13, 2011)

Me and my first horse, an 1/2 arab mare named Mishka. I leased her for about a year and had a ball. Taken in the mid 70's.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 14, 2011)

Just tried to post my 2 photos and the message came up

YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO USE THAT IMAGE EXTENSION ON THIS BOARD.

Any ideas what that's all about.?


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 14, 2011)

This is Sissy saved from the knackery in the early 1960s. Lived out her remaining years in comfort and ease.






Danny, 2nd from right in mid 1960s






if at first you don't succeed.


----------



## Dream (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok Matty I'll play. Here are a few of Dream and I from our eventing days. He turns 24 next month<sigh>.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dream said:


> Ok Matty I'll play. Here are a few of Dream and I from our eventing days. He turns 24 next month<sigh>.






So you still own him, Michelle?


----------



## Dream (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> So you still own him, Michelle?


I sure do! I still see him almost every day. He looks great for 24 I must say. And if I ever find the time to get on him he still knows some of his Dressage moves


----------

